# 4th Annual Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing tournament - May 9th



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>All Pensacola area kayak fishermen/women, 

<SPAN class=postbody>The Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association is hosting our 4th annual tournament on Saturday, May 9th.We have a really great event lined up which will start with the Captain's meeting at Hooters on Pensacola Beach the night before on Friday, May 8th.

<SPAN class=postbody>The fishing area has been expanded from Destin to Perdido, Hobie has again come through with a 2009 Hobie Revolution for the Grand Slam winner and we will have plenty of other excellent prizes in each of 5 fish categories - King Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Redfish, Speckled Trout and Flounder. 

Weigh-in and awards ceremony will be at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze, which is a great location. The Captain's bag - courtesy of Hobie - looks really sweet this year and will have plenty of swag inside. Hooter's is providing the food and a few of the girls will help us at the awards ceremony. First 75 PAID entrants get a Captain's bag... 12 paid entrants as of this afternoon. 

It will be a lot of fun for everyone. If you want to fish hard and compete for the prizes, bring it on! If you want to go fish with club members and friends and enjoy the day, this is the event for you. It will be a family-friendly event - bring spouses, kids. But no pets, please. For food, fun, one-of-kind tournament shirt and the chance to win something, even if it's a door prize, it is a bargain at twice the price - entry fee is $40 - goes to $50 after April 25th. 

So, let's review - fish either offshore or inshore,meet and hang with otherlocal kayak fishermen, Hooter's food,probably win something, dinner and a party. What's not to like? Come on down! Check out the GCKFA home page for all of the details - rules, directions, entry forms, etc. You can enter online or by mail. 

Ferd Salomon 
GCKFA 
www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fun, I think I might do it this year. Are there designated put ins, or can you choose anywhere in the boundary?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You can put in anywhere you like between the mid-bay bridge in Destin and the Perdido Pass bridge - there are no north-south boundaries - but you have to make it to the weigh-in in time.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll definatley be there again this year!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good! Is it a one day tourney? I would like to try for both the grand slam and the king mack, but if it's one day I'll decide on one or the other.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

One day tournament. AM Inshore, PM offshore or vice versa is a possible float plan. I've done it and it is a long day. Now I just fish offshore.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Team Hobie (3/18/2009)*One day tournament. AM Inshore, PM offshore or vice versa is a possible float plan. I've done it and it is a long day. Now I just fish offshore.


Yeah, sounds like a lot of work. I guess I'll have to do some pre-fishing and decide.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I aim for the offshore but the surf will make the final call.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Team Bloody Waters (3/18/2009)*I aim for the offshore but the surf will make the final call.


Yeah, I guess I better be prepared to fish inshore just in case. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be there as long asI have the time off. I'm doing it offshore or not at all.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the Offshore prizes is a custom made King rodmade byErnie Cavitt. I won the rod last year and it is a commenmorative rod with the tourney name and date on it. I want to collect these every year (you know, like on TV where you can get the complete set) but the competition looks a little stiffer this year. I look forward to it.

Ted


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope I can find time to catch a king with all those pesky cobia I will have to deal with!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great tournament with lots of great prizes! I won a fish finder for just a 3rd place king last year. 

I am kinda torn this year between offshore and inshore since I now have actually inshore fished. A new Hobie sounds pretty tempting, but so does winning "Ted's" commemorative custom rod....Sounds like a big king and big spanish early is in order, then I will have the rest of the day to fish inshore. 

Looking forward to meeting lots of people!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

6 weeks until the tournament and we are up over 25 entries. Remember, first 75 paid entries get a Captain's bag with loads of swag and the price goes to $50 after April 25th...


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be signing up today, Looking forward to it! Also Ernie will be starting on the rod this weekend that he's donating for the tourney.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome Logo!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you get a boat to drop you off, offshore catch your fish out of the kayak then have the boat bring you in??


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

No, I am afraid not, although we are looking at setting up trips like that into the gulf - have a boat ferry us out, drop the yak in the water and try to hook on tosomething big and hungry...

Here is the section in the tournament rules that applies: 

"<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">8. NO MOTORS. The use of a boat or motorized water vehicle to transport your boat on the water is prohibited. All craft must be powered by human-effort ? no motorization or engines are allowed. Canoes and paddle vessels other than kayaks are permitted. Consideration will be given to special needs, disabled, or handicap participants who apply for a waiver prior to the event.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Ditto what Ferd said about no Motherships for this tourney.

Ernie and Linda, we all look forward to seeing you again this year. Ernie's rod is a very covetted prize. I look forward to seeing it.

Ted


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been thinkin of doin it for fun! Have a boat drop me off at Horn Mtn and let me slow troll some hardtails around and sneek up on some busting yellowfin!!! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thats sounds like fun!


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I know that with the explosion of the sport, there are many good tournaments to choose from. BCKFA, FCKA, MBKFA, Jax all do a good job putting on events that promote the sport and good competition.

Sometimes we feel like we are competing for your tournament time and presence. In a friendly way, we are.

I just have one thng to say to attract you all to the 4th Annual Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Assoc Spring Tournament:

Hooters Girls.

'nuf said.

See you there.

Ted


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a blast. I'll be there!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

38 paid up so far. 6 weeks to go. First 75 paid entries get a Captain's bag - which is pretty cool, except we will stuff it with more stuff.Sign up today - you can enter and pay online.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FLSalomon (3/17/2009)*You can put in anywhere you like between the mid-bay bridge in Destin and the Perdido Pass bridge - there are no north-south boundaries - but you have to make it to the weigh-in in time.


Can you put in at more than one location?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team will be there for sure. that new Hobie sounds sweet. guys dont forget to wear your team sponsor shirts, pics will look good on our new website. lets make em proud!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You can put in at as many places as you want, as long as you are inside the geographic boundaries of Mid-bay bridge in Destin and Perdid Pass bridge...

42 entries so far...


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Ferd,that means I don't have to paddleas far, and I can sleep a half hour longer:sleeping:sleeping,entry is on the way.


----------

